

Romney campaign got its IT from Best Buy, Staples, and friends (2012) - pitt1980
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/11/romney-campaign-got-its-it-from-best-buy-staples-and-friends/

======
jared314
Previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4764864](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4764864)
(2012)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4763484](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4763484)
(2012)

------
bdcravens
Was covered quite a bit last year after the election. Do a search for "Orca"
(google: site:ycombinator.com romney orca)

------
zrail
Could someone add (2012) to the title?

